# Parts Store for C5 A6



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey A6 forums, I'm leaving the MkIV scene and I'm getting an A6 in the next few weeks and would like to know of some places online to get aftermarket/replacement OEM parts. Performance-cafe and parts4audi have pretty small selections. Is there anywhere else to go for parts online? 
Pictures soon!
Similar:


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Here are a couple...
rapidparts.com
performance-cafe.com
audiworld.com
shox.com
avalonmotorsports.com
vastperformance.com
purems.com
unitronic.ca
mjmautohaus.com
lltek.com


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

achtuning.com
ecstuning.com


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (Mk2Fever)*

i too went from a mk4(gti 1.8t) to a a6, the aftermarket is slim for the a6 compared to the mk4. i miss tinkering with boost... i wish i got a 2.7t


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_i too went from a mk4(gti 1.8t) to a a6, the aftermarket is slim for the a6 compared to the mk4. i miss tinkering with boost... i wish i got a 2.7t 

That is why I keep my Corrado. Much better road feel compared to the later VWs and I am still in project mode. My 2.8 A6 Avant is mainly a comfortable family vehicle. But I do not seem to have any problems passing the slower drivers on my 37 mile commute to work. As long as the weather is clear, it only takes me 40 minutes to drive. Life is good when traffic just does not exist.
Just the same, the weather can start snowing just about anytime of year, I have had 8 inches in July, and when that happens, the Audi is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (Snowhere)*

new england winters can get tough, and the quattro is so fun, not as stressful as a lowered gti! im glad i got the a6 for the practicality


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

one of the best places around is autohausaz.com, they offer all oem parts that beat almost everyones prices and to top it off they offer free shipping over 50 dollars


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (NiveK)*

Sofar these places have had some good replacement parts, but where would I find things like R/S6 Doorblades, exterior body pieces and most importantly interior replacement pieces?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Fever* »_Sofar these places have had some good replacement parts, but where would I find things like R/S6 Doorblades, exterior body pieces and most importantly interior replacement pieces?

shokan.com


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (Mk2Fever)*

Here's ALL of them








http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Here's ALL of them








http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie

Damn, thank from both of us!!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

http://www.oempl.us
If if its not listed, he can get absolutely anything from Europe. Rich has done a lot of reserch for me and was able to get me a better pricing then competitors. Make sure you check them out.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Parts Store for C5 A6 (Corporaljohnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corporaljohnson* »_Damn, thank from both of us!!

Sweet...


----------

